
Real or Photoshop. Test Your Powers of Observation - iamahacker2
http://landing.adobe.com/en/na/products/creative-cloud/69308-real-or-photoshop/?ref=webdesignernews.com
======
bradknowles
Site doesn't work on iOS. I guess I'm fortunate that Adobe can't inflict their
... effluent ... on me.

